# Business Class Pacific Surfliner



## shutterbug (Jul 19, 2011)

Is it worth traveling business class (the extra $15) on the Pacific Surfliner from LA to San Diego? It will only be a one-way ticket and I'll be traveling in the morning on a Thursday. 

Also, is there a difference between 768, 566, or 572?


----------



## MrEd (Jul 19, 2011)

I have done this business class before, but it was not worth it for me - not a good value.


----------



## wkaemena (Jul 19, 2011)

MrEd said:


> I have done this business class before, but it was not worth it for me - not a good value.



I did once San Diego - LA. It was quite comfortable with coffee and some cookies included. see a 360º panorama here:

http://www.360cities.net/profile/willy-kaemena/image/amtrak-surfliner-san-diego-los-angeles-usa#223.86,0.90,75.0


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 19, 2011)

shutterbug said:


> is there a difference between 768, 566, or 572?


Yes. Their times.


----------



## hmy1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Most people would not consider business class to be worth it on the Pacific Surfliner. The business class car is nearly identical to the regular coach cars. You'll get a complimentary drink, light snack, coffee, and maybe a newspaper. That's about it.

They don't oversell business class, so the only reason I'd consider the fare upgrade is if I'd be boarding at a station where I knew it was standing room only. However, because the tickets are reserved for a specific train, you can't use your tickets for a different train like a regular coach ticket (in case you get to the station early or miss your original train). Also, you don't get a specific seat reservation. But since most people don't splurge for business class, you may find that car to be pleasant if it's lightly loaded and quiet.

There isn't much difference between trains 566, 768, and 572 except for there might be more people on 768 since that train originates in Goleta.


----------



## shutterbug (Jul 19, 2011)

I have never traveled by train before, so I am ignorant of these facts and details.

So it's really just a personal choice, because really there isn't much different between business and coach, I'm guessing?. What are the chances that it would be standing room only? Also, can I upgrade at the station (LAX)?

Thanks for the other replies as well!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd say the business class is worth it. For $15 more, you get complimentary drinks, snacks, newspapers, and better attention from the conductors. A row of seats have been removed from each row, so you can recline much further, and have more legroom. In addition, if you want to take a nap, business class windows have curtains, making for a more optimal rest environment. It is only one car away from the Cafe Car on all consists, and for nearly 3 hours, I feel that it is worth the money. Just hope that you don't get the Amfleet coach train they deploy during the Del Mar (Solana Beach station) racing season! Enjoy your trip, it will be relaxing either way.

P.S. You're guaranteed a seat. Business class can never be overbooked.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree with the previous posters that say unless the Train is going to be Standing Room Only (Racing Season @ Del Mar/Weekends to San Diego they can get really Full!!) that Business Class isnt worth the extra $$! (you get a semi-warm drink/a "snakpack' and possibly a newspaper for the $$$). If a Superliner Car is in the consist it is a Coach and is far Superior to the regular Surfliner Cars. 768 often runs the Amtrak Dome Car (only one left!) so that's another consideration, this is a Coach car/first come first served! All things considered take Coach unless its Del Mar Race season or it's the weeknd and the San Diego crowd is aboard! Excellent point about Coach being Non-Reserved so you can catch any of the Surfliners in Coach!


----------



## hmy1 (Jul 19, 2011)

FYI racing season starts tomorrow, Wednesday 7/20, and runs through early September. Regardless, I doubt you will have any trouble finding a seat boarding the train at LAUS, especially on a Thursday morning. If they do fill up, it's usually at the second or third station on the route.

I didn't realize that they removed every other row of seats in business class. I'll have to check that out the next time I'm on that train. And I noticed that some coach cars also have curtains, so they're not just for business class.

I, too, am a fan of the Superliner car. Not all consists have them. And they're not all the same. At least one has been modified to have more seats, and thereby the seat pitch has been reduced, recline limited, and footrests removed. There's still at least one old-school version that doesn't have power ports at every seat.

Also, don't bet on the dome car running on 768. I've also seen it on 564, 763, and 583.


----------



## calwatch (Jul 20, 2011)

On business class it is not drinks and snacks (plural), it's a drink and a snack, right? You can't fill yourself up on the stuff in business class. Save the money and buy food in the cafe car.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 20, 2011)

calwatch said:


> On business class it is not drinks and snacks (plural), it's a drink and a snack, right? You can't fill yourself up on the stuff in business class. Save the money and buy food in the cafe car.


It depends on the route and/or type of drink, and occasionally on the attendant. In this case for the Pac Surfliners, you can't get more than 1 bottle of wine. However, you can get refills on coffee and at least in my somewhat limited experience you could get a second juice.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 20, 2011)

For a measly $15 bucks, Hell yes it's worth it. It's $15 for crying out loud. I've done it several times, and "peace of mind" when it comes to seating is def worth it for me. The wine, cookies, soda, & newspaper, are nothing but a bonus. And, from time-to-time, you run into a really nice BC LSA..........


----------



## amtkstn (Jul 20, 2011)

When I rode it back in April the Wi-fi was not working due to be upgraded for Apple users. Has anyone rode it later to see it they have it up and running?


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 20, 2011)

amtkstn said:


> When I rode it back in April the Wi-fi was not working due to be upgraded for Apple users.


Who gave you that excuse? Apple devices don't require any "special" wi-fi.


----------



## hmy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

rrdude said:


> For a measly $15 bucks, Hell yes it's worth it. It's $15 for crying out loud. I've done it several times, and "peace of mind" when it comes to seating is def worth it for me. The wine, cookies, soda, & newspaper, are nothing but a bonus. And, from time-to-time, you run into a really nice BC LSA..........


Well, we're letting the OP decide if spending the extra $15 is worth it. Some would prefer to save that money. If your reason is to ensure a seat, it is very unlikely that the OP's trains will be standing room only when boarding in LAUS. If it's for the drink and snack, you could get a better "meal" for $15 in the cafe car. As for the newspaper, you could buy that in the station prior to boarding...

Reports are that wifi is not dependable in the business class car. Use your 3G connection instead.


----------



## shutterbug (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone, truly appreciate it! I'm still not sure what I'll do but now I know the pros and cons and I can just see if it is "worth it," as both rrdude and hmy1 said.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jul 20, 2011)

I've just been doing research on business class on the Surfliner too, as I have tickets for it (LAX-SNC) in a few weeks. I've ridden the Surfliner twice before, and once even walked through business class, and never noticed anything different. According to one site, regular coach seats 90 people upstairs, and Business class seats 77 upstairs, so it looks like it may be a bit roomier, but it certainly wasn't anything obvious.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 20, 2011)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I've just been doing research on business class on the Surfliner too, as I have tickets for it (LAX-SNC) in a few weeks. I've ridden the Surfliner twice before, and once even walked through business class, and never noticed anything different. According to one site, regular coach seats 90 people upstairs, and Business class seats 77 upstairs, so it looks like it may be a bit roomier, but it certainly wasn't anything obvious.




BC may have fewer seats as it has a food/drink prep area at one end.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2011)

shutterbug said:


> Thanks for the help everyone, truly appreciate it! I'm still not sure what I'll do but now I know the pros and cons and I can just see if it is "worth it," as both rrdude and hmy1 said.


Another consideration is that sometimes there are TWO Business Class Cars on Surfliners! Last year I rode from SBA-SAN and my Biz Class ticket was ina regular Coach "designated" as Biz Class and both cars were full! I was lucky, Amtraks Dome was on this Train so I snagged a seat in the Dome :wub: (apologized to the women and kids I elbowed aside! :lol: )and got my "Snak-Pak" and Drink later! Definitely not worth it unless the Train is SOLD OUt or SRO!!! :excl:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 20, 2011)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I've just been doing research on business class on the Surfliner too, as I have tickets for it (LAX-SNC) in a few weeks. I've ridden the Surfliner twice before, and once even walked through business class, and never noticed anything different. According to one site, regular coach seats 90 people upstairs, and Business class seats 77 upstairs, so it looks like it may be a bit roomier, but it certainly wasn't anything obvious.


Surfliner coaches seat either 90 or 91, cab cars seat 83 because of the cab and the baggage area, business class cars seat 68.


----------



## bombcar (Jul 21, 2011)

Basically it's only worth it if you want the wine, and consider the rest as a personal Amtrak subsidy.


----------



## hmy1 (Jul 23, 2011)

johnny.menhennet said:


> A row of seats have been removed from each row, so you can recline much further, and have more legroom.


I call baloney on this one. I'm on 769 right now and checked out the business class car. While the seat pitch is greater than a regular coach, it's definitely not twice as much legroom. The unmodified Superliner coach still feels more "luxurious" compared to the Sufliner's business class car.


----------



## LA Resident (Jul 23, 2011)

hmy1 said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > A row of seats have been removed from each row, so you can recline much further, and have more legroom.
> ...


bcuz it is much more luxurious!!! Surfliner biz class is akin to a fraud!


----------



## SP&S (Jul 24, 2011)

wkaemena said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > I have done this business class before, but it was not worth it for me - not a good value.
> ...


The times I've been on the Surfliner business class the car didn't look like that picture at all (you do good work by the way). The ones I've been in are 2x2 seating with non-functioning displays built into the headrests. Have they been upgraded lately?


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 24, 2011)

SP&S said:


> wkaemena said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.360cities...23.86,0.90,75.0
> ...


That's the lower level of the car. The upper level looks different.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 24, 2011)

LA Resident said:


> hmy1 said:
> 
> 
> > johnny.menhennet said:
> ...


I would agree with that statement IF you inserted "NorthEast Regional Biz Class" instead of Surfliner............


----------



## guest (Jul 24, 2011)

It's Del Mar race season right now; anyone who DOESN'T book BC (except on Mondays) is just asking to be a human sardine...And you can help yourself to the coffee and pastries, so how much would that cost in the cafe?


----------



## SP&S (Jul 24, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> SP&S said:
> 
> 
> > wkaemena said:
> ...


Ah. thank you. I've been in BC only because the tickets (LAX-SJC) were with a an AGR bedroom on the Starlight. If I had to pay the difference, I don't think I would.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wi-fi wasn't working in the BC car today on 774(26) -- my devices didn't even see a network.


----------



## LA Resident (Jul 26, 2011)

trainman74 said:


> Wi-fi wasn't working in the BC car today on 774(26) -- my devices didn't even see a network.


Wi-fit must have taken day off and gone to the races?


----------



## bombcar (Jul 27, 2011)

trainman74 said:


> Wi-fi wasn't working in the BC car today on 774(26) -- my devices didn't even see a network.


I think they've turned off the Wifi. I overheard a conductor say that it had something to do with interference going through camp Pendleton or something.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 27, 2011)

In think I'm echoing everyone these here when I say go for it. In never thought it was worth it until I got stuck on a surfliner where there was standing room only. There was room, but no one would give up the empty seat next to them and the conductor was no help. At least in BC, the conductor is compelled to get you seated.

Another fine example of the lack of consistency of business class across the Amtrak system.


----------



## bombcar (Jul 27, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> There was room, but no one would give up the empty seat next to them and the conductor was no help.


Wow. I've seen people _removed from the Surfliner_ for getting feisty about not giving up the empty seat.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 27, 2011)

bombcar said:


> I think they've turned off the Wifi. I overheard a conductor say that it had something to do with interference going through camp Pendleton or something.


Same person who said it had been temporarily removed to make it compatible with Apple devices?

Anyway, it wasn't working again today on my return trip on 775(27) -- but this time, my devices could see the AmtrakConnectSurfliner network, but couldn't actually get to any sites.


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Jul 28, 2011)

shutterbug said:


> Is it worth traveling business class (the extra $15) on the Pacific Surfliner from LA to San Diego? It will only be a one-way ticket and I'll be traveling in the morning on a Thursday.
> 
> Also, is there a difference between 768, 566, or 572?


On some routes (Illinois), Business Class makes a HUGE difference. You're sitting in the back of the snack car, it's quieter, the temperature is cooler, even the lighting is a little bit softer. One side of the car even has single seating for individual travelers. Worth the extra money every time.

But on routes like the Northeast Regional, Business Class is basically glorified coach--you're even in a coach car with other "Business" travelers--no leather seats, no easy access to the Snack Car, no difference of any kind, really. Now, there's nothing wrong with coach seating, but why would I pay an extra 16 bucks for a free can of soda and a newspaper that I could have picked up for about $1.50 before boarding?

It sounds to me like the Surfliner is more like the NE Regional routes. I'd save your money and see if you can gain access to a "quiet car" for the trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 28, 2011)

guest said:


> It's Del Mar race season right now; anyone who DOESN'T book BC (except on Mondays) is just asking to be a human sardine...And you can help yourself to the coffee and pastries, so how much would that cost in the cafe?



Thanks. I'll book Bc on the return. Then I'm

Somewhat isolated from hassle.


----------



## TrainNewbie (Mar 5, 2013)

I need to take 2 large suitcases (22" tall) on the Surfliner from IRV to SAN soon. I've bought a bus. class seat because it's worth it to me. But, where will I put my suitcases? Is there a luggage rack on the lower level of the bus. class section?

Also, I've heard that the lower level of bus. class is reserved for those with luggage. Can I still sit upstairs or do I have to sit below with my luggage? (I'll bring something to secure the bags so no one can easily walk off with them.)

Thanks for the help!


----------

